# Meat Temperature



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Robo, give it time. My butts take 2 hours per pound. I keep my pit at 210*. Briskets 1 1/2 hours per pound for me at 210*. You hit the platau and now is when the magic happens. Sit tight, it will break through and in no time at all you will be eating a great meal!

On edit...the meat temp finished will be 195* - 200*.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Ya need to have a cooler full of beer. Preferably bottled beer!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

You could be in the platau for quite a while. Have you ever calibrated your thermometer?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2005)

ROBO...I usually keep my pit at 235-240 when I do butts...that might help move it along a bit


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats when the fat and connective tissue are breaking down. This is whats turning that crappy cut of meat into a little slice of heaven. Your brisket that you did that wasn't cook all the way was probably real tough beside being undercooked. Cooking it all the way will till done will render out all the fat and crap and make it a nice tender morsel of meat. My 8 - 9 lbers. usually take 18 - 20 hours to cook at 210 - 220*. Everybody here will tell you, when it's done, it's done. Are you lifting the lid each time you take the temp? That will slow the cook down big time if your doing that. Most here have remote thermometers that they use to monitor both the pit temp and the meat temp.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Is it still raining? Is the smoker in the rain? What are the wind conditions like?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

RoBo, if I had to guess, looking at your first post and the time it is now, I'd bet 6 hours more until finished. Try raising the pit temp to 230*. And stop lifting the lid!!!! I read some where that each lift of the lid adds approximatly 15 - 20 mins. to the cook!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

YUP! Hang in there it will all come together. Like I said, my first butt was 20 hours! With a little practice you will start to enjoy this gig!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay, but I have to go to bed now. It's 10:30 here by me. Good luck with that bad boy. Hang in there!


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2005)

Not unless you really load it up and are cooking for the next days supper.


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2005)

That's a funny mental image.


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2005)

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> The maverick makes cooking on the smoker a dream. The tricky part is to keep the probes out of the fire  .


So you're the Burnt Probe Dude also.  #-o


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2005)

Robo-Chachi said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I've learned many things already here.  Mainly, never _ever_ start smoking something at 1pm.



Not unless you want to cook through the night.  I have a bunch of "friends" left over from the biz that like to hang out and cook all night.  We have BBQ and adult beverages for midnight/early morning snacks.  My wife is never too happy when they get around.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

I can't believe that...I thought your wife would be the ring leader!  She's cool!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Robo-Chachi":k7jtx27g]Thanks.  I've learned many things already here.  Mainly, never _ever_ start smoking something at 1pm.



Not unless you want to cook through the night.  I have a bunch of "friends" left over from the biz that like to hang out and cook all night.  We have BBQ and adult beverages for midnight/early morning snacks.  My wife is never too happy when they get around.    

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:k7jtx27g]

Yeah...what is it with wifes not understanding food, friends and booze? A combination like that can't get any better!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack's wife competes with him!  She's very knowledgable about q and comps.  They showed up with a pitcher full of margaritas during Smoke on the Beach and hung around my site for an hour or two, drinking and educating me on what to do.  It's because of them that I got a ribbon in my first comp.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Jack's wife competes with him!  She's very knowledgable about q and comps.  They showed up with a pitcher full of margaritas during Smoke on the Beach and hung around my site for an hour or two, drinking and educating me on what to do.  It's because of them that I got a ribbon in my first comp.



You're too kind.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

